# Un tema de los leds audiritmicos...



## Maty95 (Ago 18, 2011)

Buenas!, primero que nada este es mi primer post, y lo estoy creando con un fin: Conocer como armar leds audiritmicos por mi cuenta, pero no estoy buscando simplemente que me digan como se conectan los componentes y me tiren un circuito dibujado...
Lo que ando buscando es una explicación bastante sencilla de como se arma uno, si es que hay que tener cosas en cuenta para armarlo (no se, por ej.: Algun tipo de ecuación o algun tipo de cuidado conectando un resistor en alguna parte del circuito, no que solo digan "el resistor va ahi" sino que me digan "el resistor va ahi, porque.....")
Ya estuve viendo varios post en muchisimos foros y siempre pasan 3 cosas:
1 - O el que lo armo te hace un super post dedicado al armado de los leds y al final cuando vos los armas no funcionan por que el tipo puso el video de otro circuito.
2 - O el que lo armo te dice que cosas faltan sin decirte por que y para que y en donde.
3 - O te mandan a ver los circuitos de pablin, o de plaquetodo (perdon, pero para mi hasta ahora me son muy dificiles entender el funcionamiento de los circuitos de los plaquetodo) me refiero al uso de los potenciometros.

Yo recien empece a estudiar electronica este año, voy por 4to año (osea el primer año de la especialidad) y todavia no vi nada de nada con el sonido (lo unico que aprendi de sonido fue HOY y lo unico que me dijeron es que los parlantes atras dicen "30 hz - 30 Khz", por que eso es el rango en el que escuchamos o algo asi, pero nada mas)

El tipo de circuito que busco es que se pueda conectar a la entrada de sonido de la pc, mp3, mp4, etc. No que se tenga que utilizar un microfono, no tengo idea si es que es necesario utilizar una bateria por conectarse a la entrada de sonido. Osea que la expliacion sea lo mas precisa y simple posible.

Pd.: Perdonen enserio si lo que pido es MUCHO, pero es que para mi seria genial un circuito bien simple (por ser tan nuevo en esto de la electronica) de led's audioritmicos, bien faciles de armar, y que ademas diga como se arma asi para los que son novatos puedan utilizar la imaginación y puedan crear los propios suyos...

Desde ya MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2011)

3 cosas amigo:

1) Bienvenido al foro, espero que te sirva.
2) fabricar un LED...te va a resultar imposible y menos audiorítmico...pero sé a que te referis
3) para entender por qué se coloca un resistor te conviene hacer 2 cosas:
a) leer el post de fernandob: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/leds-serie-paralelo-estrella-triangulo-61480/
b) estudiar electrónica básica desde 0...tengo archivos si los querés

p/d 1: Aclaración: lo de estrella/triangulo es broma del autor
p/d 2: Para hacer que los led's sean audiorítmicos necesitas un circuito que tome la señal de audio, filtre la frecuencia a la cual querés que encienda el led y luego un driver que maneje los led's.

saludos.


----------



## Maty95 (Ago 18, 2011)

A nono, con lo de las resistencias maso me voy llevando por que, creo que era para proteger primero a los leds por que si la tension va directo a los leds (mayor tension a la que soportan los leds) se quemarian instantaneamente, y creo que tambien era para proteger al equipo de audio al que lo conectas, pero si por ej quiero poner un potenciometro, que tanto va a cambiar? si tengo los componentes necesarios para armar un circuito que cosas hay que tener en cuenta para armarlo y que funcione o que no se queme nada.

Si lo que te dije no tiene NADA que ver (y eso creo T_T), me encantaria que me pases los archivos =D.

Edit.: Muchisimas gracias por responder con tanta velocidad


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2011)

Bueno, mirá, lo vamos a hacer fácil, para no complicarte la vida

sólo vamos a hacer un filtro pasivo, con 4 componentes...y de ahí al led...te parece bien?

un filtro pasivo usa resistencias, capacitores e inductancias (estas ultimas vamos a evitarlas)

lo que hace es disminuir tantos decibeles como filtros se usan las frecuencias que NO queremos, dejando las que sí queremos pasar intactas...

luego del filtro vamos al driver del led y listo

Aquí te traigo un pequeño circuito, simple, que funciona...también se puede reemplazar la resistencia de la base del transistor por un diodo común.


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

Maty95 dijo:


> Buenas!, primero que nada este es mi primer post, y lo estoy creando con un fin: Conocer como armar leds audiritmicos por mi cuenta, pero no estoy buscando simplemente que me digan como se conectan los componentes y me tiren un circuito dibujado...
> Lo que ando buscando es una explicación bastante sencilla de como se arma uno, si es que hay que tener cosas en cuenta para armarlo (no se, por ej.: Algun tipo de ecuación o algun tipo de cuidado conectando un resistor en alguna parte del circuito, no que solo digan "el resistor va ahi" sino que me digan "el resistor va ahi, porque.....")
> Ya estuve viendo varios post en muchisimos foros y siempre pasan 3 cosas:
> 1 - O el que lo armo te hace un super post dedicado al armado de los leds y al final cuando vos los armas no funcionan por que el tipo puso el video de otro circuito.
> ...



Bueno ...  Hola me llamo santyago y estoy en la misma situación que vos  

Estoy en el primer año de electronica y nada de sonido  solo en fisica hablamos de los mhz pero sin vincularlo con el sonido ! :enfadado: deja mejor ni hablar ! un desastre ... recien hoy aprendi a sumar capacitores  espero que el año que viene cambie algo 

pero el tema es así... No es tanto como dices tu de que tienes que saber sobre sonido ni todo eso para realizar este circuito... haber si me explico ... de todos los circuitos que corren por la web el unico que es un vumetro de verdad es el LM3916 ... los demas que se realizan con el tip 31 o con una recistencia de 100Ω o de 1000Ω no recuerdo bien son ADC (conversores analógicos digitales) 

Mas claro todavía ... si realizas el circuito con un integrado LM3916 y todos los demás componentes el led encenderá con mas precicion ... mientras que si realizas el circuito con un tip31 o el tip31c el led no sera tan exacto como el LM3916 ... te adras cuenta si los ves andando ... el tip31 prendo cuando se sienten bien los graves mientras que el LM3916 siempre estan prendidos los led (ya q es mas preciso como ya dije)..

Al menos eso es lo que yo e entendido en todo el tiempo que anduve buscando este circuito..

Si no es asi dj draco me corregira 

Dependiendo d para que lo utilizaras es el que tengas que elegir... si lo kieres solo para ponerle color a algo te recomiendo el del tip 31 si kieres te lo paso  ... 


*Tip31
*






Piénsalo así ... Lo que ase el tip31 es transformar las señales de sonido en señales de tension que le dicen al led *(o a cualkier cosa que conectes en el circuito)* cuando prender y apagar...  


Espero te halla ayudado !  lee mi firma acuérdate de que soy novato  jeje...

Saluds 

P.D: *asi se vera el circuito con el LM3916*


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 3 cosas amigo:
> 
> 1) Bienvenido al foro, espero que te sirva.
> 2) fabricar un LED...te va a resultar imposible y menos audiorítmico...pero sé a que te referis
> ...



Hola *draco* me podes pasar a mi también esos archivos para aprender electrónica desde cero¿

*Saludos*


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2011)

Un vúmetro no es un audioritmico precisamente...sino más bien muestra que volumen tiene una señal de audio.

Audioritmico es cuando un led o luz enciende cada vez que suena cierta frecuencia...por ejemplo un bombo de pedal, o algo asi...dá otro efecto..

los archivos para aprender electronica son muy pesados, deberia subirlos de a poco o en rapidshare...vamos a ver con los moderadores


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 19, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Un vúmetro no es un audioritmico precisamente...sino más bien muestra que volumen tiene una señal de audio.
> 
> Audioritmico es cuando un led o luz enciende cada vez que suena cierta frecuencia...por ejemplo un bombo de pedal, o algo asi...dá otro efecto..
> 
> los archivos para aprender electronica son muy pesados, deberia subirlos de a poco o en rapidshare...vamos a ver con los moderadores



Bueno ...  emmm es mas o menos lo que dije yo ! 

PD: ok avisame cuando estén disponibles  gracias !


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 19, 2011)

Aca tengo uno que hice hace algun tiempo es atransistores
8.5cm por4.5 creo


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 20, 2011)

VUMETER con10 leds full transistores sin ci

Aca esta el pcb se ve mas o menos  que opininan


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Ago 20, 2011)

hola... tengo una duda..
voy a hacer el vumetro de Mnicolau con el LM3916..





la pregunta es si a cada led le conecto otro en paralelo, funcionará??

mi idea es hacer 2 filas de leds con una sola targeta controladora..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

si van a funcionar, el integrado va a estar un poco más exigido pero no creo que se queme,...

igualmente insisto: un vúmetro no es un audirítmico


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Ago 20, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta.. 
ya se que un vumetro y un audioritmico son dos  cosas diferentes..

solo que pregunte aca para no crear otro tema


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 21, 2011)

Ahi se notan los componentes, pero la imagen es muy mala


----------



## maezca (Ago 21, 2011)

siempre quise tener un vumetro, que diseño dicen que es mejor, el de transitores, cirucito integrado o con diodos zener ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 22, 2011)

Integrado sin dudarlo


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 22, 2011)

yo controlo 5 led con dos transistores bc548 y bc327 y con 1.5V de alimentacion,jajaja


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 22, 2011)

Subí el circuito tinchu!

a ver si lo armo, siempre quise hacer uno así


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 22, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Subí el circuito tinchu!
> 
> a ver si lo armo, siempre quise hacer uno así


EN REALIDAD,con cualquier amplificador podes hacerlo,solo pensa que sale una tension alterna que tenes que rectificar y poner una resistencia acorde,pero miren




deben estar arreglando la pagina,no puedo subir los archivos!!!!!no encuentro nada,snif snif snif


----------



## Foox (Ago 22, 2011)

Ya que estamos en el tema, que LED recomiendan para hacer un audioritmico de 3 canales..
Osea si me conviene:
Pirañas
Bombin
Oval
3mm , 5mm, 8mm 10mm

Con sus respectivos lentes..

Por ejemplo, los led que utilizana las ambulancias o Moviles Policiales, cuales son ??


Edit: Aca te dejo un simple circuito para crear un Audioritmico simple.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Music-LED-Light-Box/


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 23, 2011)

bueno aca esta el que funciona con pilas,tambien puede ser con una pila,si queres cambia las resistencias para 1.5V
ESTO ES PARA MI AMIGO "DJDRACO"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 24, 2011)

Gracias Tinchu...pero justo postearon unos más simple con el TIP31C...muy ingenioso....

lo único que esos trabajan en función de la ganancia de la señal y no de una frecuencia específica...

por eso se hacen con filtros para que enciendan a una frecuencia específica

Gracias

Saludos.


----------



## Foox (Ago 24, 2011)

Claro, yo lo diseñe asi, puse Filtros pasivos en la base de los transistores TIP31. y estos alimentaban unos optocopladores, que alimentaban unos triac y asi se encendian las luces!


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 25, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> VUMETER con10 leds full transistores sin ci
> 
> Aca esta el pcb se ve mas o menos  que opininan



Los que estan interesados pueden ir a este otro enlace y descargarlo esta comprimido y mas abajo veran el esquema en pdf 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/544344/


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 28, 2011)

una cosa es un vu-meter,otra un audiorritmico,y otra es un divisor de frecuencia,con un divisor de frecuencia tambien podes hacer un audiorritmico,solo que el tintineo es en base a la frecuencia que trabaja.Tambien te dije que mi audiorritmico trabaja con 1.5V,aunque este que te puse dice 3V,estoy hablando de una pila comun,hasta te diria que le podes poner una pila recargable de 1.2V y funciona
Ahora bien,yo he hecho un ampli de 2W con el tip31 y un bc548 y lo use para audiorritmico


----------



## Grav3n (Ago 30, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 3 cosas amigo:
> 
> 1) Bienvenido al foro, espero que te sirva.
> 2) fabricar un LED...te va a resultar imposible y menos audiorítmico...pero sé a que te referis
> ...



Hola, sera que me podrias pasar esos archivos para estudiar electronica... te estaria muy agradecido.!


----------

